
Dotty 0.2.0-RC1 - darkdimius
http://scala-lang.org/blog/2017/07/12/second-dotty-milestone-release.html
======
egeozcan
Dotty is apparently the "next generation compiler for Scala":
[http://dotty.epfl.ch/](http://dotty.epfl.ch/)

~~~
paulddraper
Yes. It's essentially Scala 3 (though that is a rather foreboding, Python 3
like name).

It's being developed separately from Scala 2. For example, it interops with
2.11 but not 2.12.

~~~
AheadOfTime295
> It's being developed separately from Scala 2. > For example, it interops
> with 2.11 but not 2.12.

The Scala 2.12 compiler will soon compile the Scala 3 compiler [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/2827](https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/2827)

------
idyllei
Dotty is a great project to follow on GitHub if you want to take a look at
some very high-quality Scala code. [1]

I like to take a look at /compiler/src/dotty/tools/dotc to whet my appetite
from time to time [2].

[1] [https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty](https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty) [2]
[https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/tree/master/compiler/src/d...](https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/tree/master/compiler/src/dotty/tools/dotc)

------
thechao
This is some language; not the graph layout package.

~~~
hota_mazi
It's the new language that the creator of Scala is now working on.

~~~
systems
i thought dotty is a new compiler for scala, not a new language

does it break compatibility with current version of scala

~~~
hota_mazi
It's a brand new language that looks like Scala but has its own syntax, which
is incompatible with Scala's.

~~~
walkingolof
No, Dotty is the next generation Scala compiler, the syntax is overwhelmingly
compatible, with new features and some breakage.

Just like Go has "gofix", Scala will have "Scalafix", that will automate
migration between Scala 2.x (scalac) and Scala 3.x (Dotty)

~~~
AheadOfTime295
Migration problems can be tricky. An umbrella ticket [1] tracks Spark's
migration from Scala 2.11 to 2.12

"Tricky" as in [2] "Spark 1.x's Dataset API runs into subtle source
incompatibility problems for Java 8 and Scala 2.12"

[1]
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-14220](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-14220)

[2]
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-14643](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-14643)

------
sjrd
Direct link to the announcement: [http://scala-
lang.org/blog/2017/07/12/second-dotty-milestone...](http://scala-
lang.org/blog/2017/07/12/second-dotty-milestone-release.html)

